

Review My Web App: A wiki for article summaries. - marknutter
http://synop.it

======
marknutter
I wrote this app about a year ago after a friend and I had a conversation
about how we regularly passed up lengthy articles we'd find on the internet
because we didn't have the time to read them in full.

I really want something like synop.it to exist because I routinely forgo
reading really long articles out of a lack of time or patience. Most articles
I read I feel could be summarized in a few bullet points quite nicely (TL;DR).
Whe we first launched it was picked up by readwriteweb.com and we had some
decent traffic. We were promoting it by summarizing the most popular articles
on digg and reddit and posting a link to the summary in the comments which
often resulted in a lot of traffic.

Anyways, we kind of let it fall by the wayside but I want to start promoting
it again, but I wanted to get HN's opinion on the whole idea first.

